# A great homemade pre-workout...



## bccs (Sep 19, 2011)

In an effort to cut my supplement costs I have come up with what I think is the cheapest and most effective pre-workout. All you need is NOW beta-alanine bulk powder, NOW l-arginine bulk powder, NO-DOZ and Gatorade powder.

Mix 6 grams of arginine with 4 grams of beta alanine in a glass of gatorade and down one or two NO DOZ with it and presto, you get the pump from the arginine, tingles from the alanine and caffeine for energy.

500 gram tubs of alanine and arginine were around 20 bucks each and NO DOZ is around 5 and this will make over 100 servings. Cheap and effective.


----------



## gamma (Sep 19, 2011)

nice , forgot to add the cost Gatorade powder ..haha jk man all in all should be jus the same huh


----------



## R1balla (Sep 19, 2011)

nice


----------



## FitnessFreek (Sep 19, 2011)

The benefits of using your mind instead of buying the hype...Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## bccs (Sep 19, 2011)

Whatever you do don't smell the arginine powder, I can honestly say that it is the worst smelling substance I have ever smelled...at least the smell goes away when it dissolves


----------



## cschaaf (Sep 20, 2011)

where did you buy the alanine and arginine powder in bulk from? sorry if i missed it....

i'm thinking if doing the same, so i can run less caffeine since i work out late at night it messes with my sleep too badly


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

I do this also.  Arginine is the worst tasting stuff ever, like I taste it in my heart palpitations when I drink it too concentrated, try it u will see what I mean.

It does save money tho.  I use Arginine, beta-al, glutamine, and fiber powder mixed with water and then down some cold coffee.  Mmm mmm good.


----------



## bwrag (Sep 20, 2011)

trueprotein.com you can buy bulk powders and proteins


----------



## cschaaf (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks, i'll check into that site


----------

